# Primavera 6 بالصوت والصورة للمهندس هاشم حسن



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
إخوتي الكرام هذه محاضارت في شرح برنامج البريمافيرا 6 بالصوت والصورة وبالتفصيل للمهندس هاشم حسن جزاه الله كل خير
المحاضره الاولي

http://www.4shared.com/file/13796329...avera6_L1.html
المحاضره الثانيه

http://www.4shared.com/file/13796330...avera6_L2.html
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.4shared.com/file/13820953...avera6_L3.html
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.4shared.com/file/13820953...avera6_L4.html
المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.4shared.com/file/14034988...avera6_L5.html
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.4shared.com/file/14034987...avera6_L6.html
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.4shared.com/file/14102385...avera6_L7.html
المحاضره الثامنه
http://www.4shared.com/file/14148209...avera6_L8.html
المحاضره التاسعه
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189054...avera6_L9.html
المحاضره العاشره
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189053...vera6_L10.html
المحاضره الحاديه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189052...vera6_L11.html
المحاضره الثانيه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189406...vera6_L12.html
المحاضره الثالثه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189406...vera6_L13.html
المحاضره الرابعه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189405...vera6_L14.html
المحاضره الخامسه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14189406...vera6_L15.html
المحاضره السادسه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14273796...vera6_L16.html
المحاضره السابعه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14273796...vera6_L17.html
المحاضره الثامنه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14273795...vera6_L18.html
المحاضره التاسعه عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/14273797...vera6_L19.html
المحاضره العشرون
http://www.4shared.com/file/14273797...vera6_L20.html

الموضوع منقول 
ارجو الدعاء للمهندس هاشم حسن 
جزاه الله كل خير​


----------



## هاله النجار (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير
وبارك الله للمهندس هاشم


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوره اختي الكريمه علي ردك


----------



## احمد كم الماز (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً ,,,,,,,,,,*
وجزى الله المهندس هاشم خيراً على ابداعاته,​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعلى و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرات ..بارك الله فيك اخي و جعل هذه الافادة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين اخوتي الكرام علي رودكم الطيبه


----------



## 0yaz9 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedafatah (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سامح حمدى الشريف (25 أكتوبر 2009)

عمل رائع ومشكور على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا،،،،،،،،
بس ياريت لو عندك برنامج البريمافيرا 6 نفسة تنزلة لتزيد الاستفادة


----------



## هلوتس (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على النقل للاستفادة


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين اخوتي الكرام علي ردودكم الطيبه


----------



## ENG.OUDAY (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبالتوفيق أن شاء الله


----------



## Engineer Muscat (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووور اخوي بس ممكن لينك نقدر ننزل منه البرنامج


----------



## أحمدعبد الله حمادي (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرات


----------



## أحمدعبد الله حمادي (21 يناير 2010)

لكن الصوت لا يعمل


----------



## abosalah1 (21 يناير 2010)

الف الف الف شكر وجزاك الله والمهندس هاشم حسن خير الجزاء


----------



## bilal_izaddin (21 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووور اخي


----------



## محمودشمس (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا عنا جاري التحميل


----------



## awad abobaker (22 يناير 2010)

*برنانج بريميفيرا*

مشكورين علي إمدادكم لنا بكل المعلومات الموجودة بكل أقسام المنتدي وخصوصا هذا المنتدي .:20:


----------



## united 99 (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


بس ممكن تعيد رفع الدرس الرابع


----------



## الزهرة (23 يناير 2010)

Thanks


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا هندسه جارى التحميل ...................


----------



## أويا1 (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng.noor78 (27 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ......الحقيقه انه نزلت جزء منها رائعه جدا ومفيده وندعوا الله له بالتوفيق جميعا................


----------



## emadkamel (27 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (27 يناير 2010)

الله على مكارم اخلاق وفضل الاسلام على كل الشعوب والاديان
بارك الهم فى المهندس احمد والمهندس هشام وكل من قراء الرد وصلى على الحبيب خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين
سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## mrtaha (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## maljondi (13 فبراير 2010)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood eng


----------



## SMAILIFE (16 فبراير 2010)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عادل بلاونه (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي على جهدك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ST.ENG (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (15 مارس 2010)

تم تحميل كامل المحاضرات !!!

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم.


----------



## Alkanan (16 مارس 2010)

جاري التحميل ....
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## alsharafii (16 مارس 2010)

المقطع 19 و 20 بيقول لك الفيديو غير موجود
ياريت الرفع مره ثانيه وشكرا


----------



## سعد عبدالحميد (21 مارس 2010)

*تحية تقدير و احترام*

بارك الله فيك
و ارجو ان تساعدني في عملية تنصيب البرنامج
والسلام
سعد


----------



## ديار26 (21 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## parasismic (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندسة2002 (3 أبريل 2010)

يسلمووووووووووو على هذا المجهود الروعة


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للبشمهندس هاشم على المحاضرات الجميلة وشكرا جزيلا للبشمهندس أحمد على نقلها


----------



## civil_eng1184 (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو اشرقت (24 يونيو 2010)

*الاخوه الكرام
ارجو التوضيح والافاده ما الفرق بين الصاروخ ارض ارض وسطح سطح وارض جو من الناحيه التقنيه وان شاء ولو في الامكان ارفاق مخططات توضيح ارجو الفاده في اسرع وقت وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتكم 
ملحوظه يفضل الشرح بالغه العربيه*​


----------



## eng_ank2013 (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## reda fouda (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## hitman_00111 (26 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## amanjmohi (30 يونيو 2010)

عاشت ايدك بش مهندس 
بس المحاضرة 19و20 لايوجد تصوير
ممكن تحمل مرة اخرة ​


----------



## elahsen (1 يوليو 2010)

thank you verry much


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع ... لكن هل هناك من وسيلة لتجمع كل الحلقات كاملة بملف واحد ويتم تنزيله مرة واحدة


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (1 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير
وبارك الله للمهندس هاشم*​


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جبر ع (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله في المهندس هاشم حسن على مجهوده الرائع و زاده الله علما , و شكرا لك يا أخي عصام على نشره و مساعدتك لإخوتك .


----------



## م-خالد (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (20 يوليو 2010)

فيدوهات مفيدة جدا للبرايمافيرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شفكرنصرالدين (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ هاشم


----------



## freemanghassan (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي وبارك فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## علي منصور (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
لو ممكن اعادة رفع المقطع 19 و 20


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (22 يوليو 2010)

*برنامج إدارة المشاريع Primavera 6*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً على هذا العمل،برنامج primavera مهم لكل مهندس يريد أن ينظم إدارة أى مشروع ونحن فى حاجة لدروس تفصيلية أكثر عليه ليتمكن الجميع من إتقانه.


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (22 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## fandejef (7 أغسطس 2010)

_جزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## haiderhassan (8 أغسطس 2010)

عمل رائع جدا مشكور


----------



## haiderhassan (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## myada1 (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااا"


----------



## م/ عبدالعزيز (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير والف شكر للمهندس هاشم حسن والله يجزاه كل خير ,,*
*


----------



## احمد اغى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكركم شكرا كثيرا على هذا الموقع الشيق جدددددددددددددا


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررر يسلمووووو


----------



## احمد_سلوم (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين اخوتي الكرام وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mrtaha (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*عمل رائع ومشكور على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## azouz2010 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## saeraljnedi (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر الله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## alileith (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير والله يوفق الي م. حسن والي نشره والي اسس هذا المنتدى 
عندي مشكلة صغيرة 
ارجو من تتوفر له نسخة شغالة من البرنامج مع الكراكات واليوزر والباسورد لبرنامج برمافيرا 6 ان يرفعها اذ البرنامج المتاح فتحه وغالبية العمل به هو برييمافيرا 3 وان جميع النسخ المتوفرة في اسواقنا في العراق ولبنان وسوريا اما ان يكون البرنامج تالف ( كنسخة ) او تجريبي او مقفل لانتهاء التعيل او لا يكون مرفق معه السيرلات والكراكات الخاصة والمحدثة الخاصة به اتمنى ايضا ان يرفع النسخ المحدثة منه


----------



## اوبي123 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abuqurain (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ( وخير الناس اتفعهم للناس


----------



## م-خالد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير
وبارك الله للمهندس هاشم


----------



## حيدر جاسم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## fgl2025 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والدعوات بدوام التفوق في الدنيا والآخرة ... وأرجو من المهندس هاشم أن يعتز بعربيته فقد كانت اللغة العربية موجودة برجالها وغابت عندما غاب رجالها فكن من الداعمين لنهضة الأمة العربية .
ونخص بالشكر بكلمات يعجز التتعبير عن وصفها للسيدة المراقبة سنا الإسلام والمشرف المهندس أبوبكر وكل القائمين على خدمة الأمة فنتمنى لكم السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## عمروالنجار (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على الشرح الجميل ده و لكن أرجو الرفع على سيرفر الميديا فاير فهو أفضل و أسرع بكثير من الفور شيرد


----------



## عمروالنجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين جدا على المجهود الجامد ده


----------



## ziad_612 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع وممتاز بس الصوت لايعمل هل هناك مشكلة ارجوا الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زياد سيد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (24 ديسمبر 2010)

خوداعيلمى تؤ و كاك هاشم زياد بكات


----------



## م سهيل سعيد (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر خيراتك


----------



## محمد حسن جنيدى (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mbakir88 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركت اخي الكريم


----------



## mohamedsalem75 (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## انور النواري (21 فبراير 2011)

جزى الله خيرا المهندس هاشم حسن على الجهد الكبير الذي بذلة في شرح برنامج primavera 6


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almass (14 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي المهندس هاشم حسن على هذا الشرح الرائع وانا حاليا بتعلم البريمافيرا وربنا يعين


----------



## ابورنيم (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## شثشث (15 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الجميل وزقه علما نافعا


----------



## احمد العوضى (12 مايو 2011)

مجهود رائع
وادعو للمهندس هاشم بالتوفيق


----------



## sameh_majeed (13 مايو 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء .. هل من الممكن ان يقوم احد برفع الدوره نفسها او دوره مبسطه لكن على شكل كتاب و ليس فديو... الكتب سهله و موسعه و صغيره الحجم , و يمكن قارئتها في وقت و اي مكان ..


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (14 مايو 2011)

جزاكما الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## بلاد الرافدين (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
ودعائنا لك بالموفقيه ....عمل رائع جدا"


----------



## MOURAD1980 (14 مايو 2011)

مجهود في القمة و الروابط كلها سليمة 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## اسلام عمار (22 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tarekms45 (25 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

من قام بهذا العمل و من نقله و من استخدمه بنيه رفعة الاسلام و اهله

و غقر الله لنا و لكم


----------



## zizo gladiator (31 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## القمر الهندسي (31 يوليو 2011)

thnx


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (18 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي77 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## maxpayne2011 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

عمل رائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.z.n (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayedahmed330 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*محهود رائع*

أعانكم الله وفي ميزان حسناتكم..


----------



## Nadher 1 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

فيديو جدا مفيد , عاشت ايدك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## نجلاء الديب (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اهلا بحضرتك يابشمهندس وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع واتقدم لحضرتك بمخطط مشروع معهد التشييد وادارة المشروعات تحت رعاية اكاديمية ملتقى الدارين للتعليم عن بعد _جمعيه خيريه مشهره رقم2755 لسنة2011 بالاسكندريه)ومرفق معه استمارة المشاركه فى اعداد معهد التشييد وادارة المشروعات وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحب ويرضى[q


----------



## محي سليمان فتوح (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fathy gamal (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاه الله خيرا وبارك فيه​


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## عادل المعكوف (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (13 يناير 2012)

مشكوووور شديد ياابو الحسن


----------



## ahmed9797 (13 يناير 2012)

*مشكور وجزاك الله الف الف الف خير و المهندس هاشم 

*​


----------



## عبد الحميد الضاوى (15 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك فى كل من اعد ونشر هدا العمل


----------



## احمدالجهينى (16 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياخي علي هذه المحاضرات وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## beedo (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصرالدين العوض احم (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## engabdo87 (12 فبراير 2012)

الله يكرمك الروابط invalid نرجو الافادة او رفعها مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## محمد معتز (19 فبراير 2012)

نرجو رفع المحاضرات على رابط أخر لأن الروابط لا تعمل وفقكم الله وأسعد أيامكم وجعل مثواكم الجنة


----------



## محمد ربيع الشريف (19 فبراير 2012)

نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع
جوزيتم خيرا​


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (21 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا على جهدك
لكن الروابط لا تعمل ...نرجو اعادة رفعها مرة اخرى

*


----------



## engabdo87 (21 فبراير 2012)

نرجو اعادة رفع المحاضرات رفعكم الله الى العلا


----------



## alnini_eng (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## محمد معتز (27 فبراير 2012)

ارتباط الملفات غير صالح ولا تعمل نرجو رفعها مرة أخرى لتعم الفائدة وجزا الله من يرفعها خيرا


----------



## anass81 (27 فبراير 2012)

تم اغلاق الموضوع لان الروابط لا تعمل


----------

